# Garmin power cable



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

The power/data cable connection is different. Not 100% on the transducer, but I think it'll work on both.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, i went to garmins website. Definitely diff power cables. 
Thanks


----------

